# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  New vivarium for Kermit!

## Shakudo

Hey everybody!

Today I was at a reptile expo and picked up Kermits new and permanent home. 

It measures 50x35x35 in cm and has a nice finish. 

Here are some pictures of the new tank. 
I kept everything simple, but tried to make it practical and both Natural looking at the same time.  I used very fine moss which Kermit can't eat. Some oak leaves and the already present deco. I stopped using a heat mat because this tank keeps the heat in better. I just use bulb 15 watts now and it keeps the temp fine. 

I hope Kermit will enjoy it :Smile: 


Take care,

Joey











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Jason

I'm surprised you can maintain the temperatures with 15ws of heat! Great set up man, the leaf litter is a nice touch. With moss people worry too much, if you tong feed its fine but that moss is perfect and with the light it will thrive

----------


## Shakudo

> I'm surprised you can maintain the temperatures with 15ws of heat! Great set up man, the leaf litter is a nice touch. With moss people worry too much, if you tong feed its fine but that moss is perfect and with the light it will thrive


I think it's because the tank keeps the heat in better is has a metal ventilation roster instead of a mesh cover and the ventilation roster is smaller than with the exo terra. 

It was 25 degrees Celsius within half an hour in the tank. It has a cork bark backdrop and the light cover is also covered with cork. I was very happy to find it. I hope my frog enjoys it, Kermit is now sitting on the other side of the tank so he did a lot of hopping :Smile:  

I chose the leaves because I saw it in a dart frog tank and thought it looked very nice. I hope the moss does well. Would be fun to see if it grows. 

Thank you :Smile:  
I'm very happy with the tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jason

Try keep it abit warmer than if it isn't already I'd say 26C is ideal, not a lot of difference but it means a lot to the animal. With the leaf litter, Amazonian horned frogs actually hide under it in the wild and so I suppose it would also be good in the normal horned frog enclosure. Hopefully it does but it will have to be taken out and replanted frequently. Sadly, horned frogs are not ideal for bio setups as they produce so much waste that regular maintenance :Frown:  So annoying aswell, as I love natural terrariums. I think I might add a potted plant to mines to enchance the appearance but at the same time allow it for be easily removed. Lovely tank though, keep us updated so we can see the size of the frog  :Smile:

----------

Shakudo

----------


## Shakudo

> Try keep it abit warmer than if it isn't already I'd say 26C is ideal, not a lot of difference but it means a lot to the animal. With the leaf litter, Amazonian horned frogs actually hide under it in the wild and so I suppose it would also be good in the normal horned frog enclosure. Hopefully it does but it will have to be taken out and replanted frequently. Sadly, horned frogs are not ideal for bio setups as they produce so much waste that regular maintenance So annoying aswell, as I love natural terrariums. I think I might add a potted plant to mines to enchance the appearance but at the same time allow it for be easily removed. Lovely tank though, keep us updated so we can see the size of the frog


It is 26 degrees , I checked it whole week every day.  :Smile:  It's Winter here and I saw a very big drop in temp in the tank so I raised the tank from the surface and put a heat pad back under it on a timer for the night. The temp is more stabile now during the night. Makes me feel a bit better I was very worried it was too cold. He/she is growing and eating like a horse  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

jasonm96

----------


## Shakudo

Kermit is growing fast :Smile:  looking good!







The humidity is keeping up very nice, I don't have to mist every day anymore and it's stabile around 70 to 80 %








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Jason

Great to see, hope you grow a big frog  :Smile:  Winters a right pain when it comes to keeping 'phibs warm, good that temps are remaining high but I've noticed your thermometers a bit higher up than the frog, you using a digital thermometer on the floor?

----------

monster, Shakudo

----------


## Xavier

Beautiful frog...Beautiful tank...Trying not to be jealous... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Shakudo

----------


## Cory

Does he ever go underneath that moss? And Jason good eye, Shakudo you want the probe to be on substrate or about an inch to half an inch above the substrate. REmember heat rises and if your guage isn't close enough to the ground you wont get a proper reading of what hes actually feeling, if you move it down you will notice difference in readings.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, jasonm96, Shakudo

----------


## Jason

I would move the analogue down to floor like you said so to measure the ambient temperature that lights give off but it's important to use a digital thermometer under the substrate directly ontop of the heat mat as the substrate will block the heat however the frog will be heated when burrowing down, if the the glass temp isn't measured and controlled by a thermostat it could reach high temps, whilst ontop of the substrate remains cooler

----------

Shakudo

----------


## Shakudo

> Great to see, hope you grow a big frog  Winters a right pain when it comes to keeping 'phibs warm, good that temps are remaining high but I've noticed your thermometers a bit higher up than the frog, you using a digital thermometer on the floor?


Thanks for the tip. I'll put it a bit lower. No, I'm planning on buying an infrared temperature gun. Because I need it for several of my enclosures. 
But I spent a lot on this setup and everything else so all in due time :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jason

When using the temperature gun, shift the substrate away from the heat mat to expose the glass and aim directly on to the heat mat. Common problem as I said is when measuring the surfice of the substrate it's slightly cooler than the glass below, where the frog will burrow to. It's a very good set up and your frog must be happy  :Smile:

----------

Shakudo

----------


## Shakudo

> Beautiful frog...Beautiful tank...Trying not to be jealous...


Thank you that's so nice :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shakudo

> When using the temperature gun, shift the substrate away from the heat mat to expose the glass and aim directly on to the heat mat. Common problem as I said is when measuring the surfice of the substrate it's slightly cooler than the glass below, where the frog will burrow to. It's a very good set up and your frog must be happy


Thanks I'll make sure to do that!
I hope so I really love it too thanks again :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

jasonm96

----------


## Shakudo

> Does he ever go underneath that moss? And Jason good eye, Shakudo you want the probe to be on substrate or about an inch to half an inch above the substrate. REmember heat rises and if your guage isn't close enough to the ground you wont get a proper reading of what hes actually feeling, if you move it down you will notice difference in readings.



No Kermit sticks to the spots liked best :Smile: 
Yes thank you for the tips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cory

My guys all seem to have there favorite spots too,  I was just curious because if he did burrow underneath it I was thinking of trying some out in one my enclosures. thanks for answer.

----------


## Shakudo

Hi everyone,


I made a little video!
Check it out if you like, and give me a thumbs up if you want to, much appreciated!

Take care,

Joey

----------

monster

----------


## Cory

Nice video, if you don't mind me asking what is that square box hanging in the enclosure?

----------


## Shakudo

> Nice video, if you don't mind me asking what is that square box hanging in the enclosure?


Thank you :Smile: 
Do you mean the cork bark lamp cover?

----------


## Cory

Ya that's what I meant. Is it to filter out some of the light?

----------


## Shakudo

> Ya that's what I meant. Is it to filter out some of the light?


Yes, so it isn't too bright to look at, and also estethic reasons :Smile:

----------

